
The Reason Air Travel Is Terrible and So Few Airlines Are Profitable (2016) - Overtonwindow
https://hbr.org/2016/05/the-reason-air-travel-is-terrible-and-so-few-airlines-are-profitable
======
o_nate
He makes some good points, but the "few airlines are profitable" claim seems a
bit dated. Pretty much all the big US airlines (Delta, American, United, etc.)
are enjoying healthy profits these past couple of years. Falling oil prices,
consolidation, robust demand, and cost discipline have all played a part.

~~~
lsllc
Yes they might be profitable, but only because they have a captive market and
they're squeezing the passengers to make that profit (literally ... legroom!).

Basically Airlines suck, they all pretty much do. Even the "better" ones such
as JetBlue/Southwest still are only marginally less sucky.

When was the last time you purchased the "least suckiest" laptop? or which
Tesla model is the least suckiest? You didn't, you bought something that you
had a choice in and you were probably psyched to buy it! (which is not a
feeling I ever had booking a flight).

